# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool FRP:  حدف اكونت جوجل remove google account Infinix X657B Smart 5

## mohamed73

حدف اكونت جوجل remove google account Infinix X657B Smart 5    

```
[BROM] ERASE FRP Authenticating... OK
Initializing usb... OK
Waiting for device... COM43
Bypassing authentication... OK
Analyzing preloader... preloader_x657b_h6117.bin [EMI:11] [Internal]
Handshaking... OK
Reading hardware info... OK
  Hardware : MT6761 [Helio A20|A22|A25|G25|P22] 0717 8A00 CA01 0200
  Security Config : SCB SLA DAA 
  MEID : B592096837B8EA2B62FB029A5FBDD9B3
Sending Download-Agent... OK
Syncing with target... OK
Booting device... OK
Syncing with DA... OK
  Storage : EMMC - CID : 43000115.34415455.A5AC0532.AB48738C 
  Vendor : Samsung - Name : CUTA42 - Serial : 1938597292 - Rev : 5
  Boot1 : 4 MiB - Boot2 : 4 MiB - RPMB : 16 MiB - User Area : 58,24 GiB 
Reading partition info... OK [41]
Reading device info... OK
   Model Name : Infinix X657B
   Product Name : X657B-OP-S2
   Manufacturer : INFINIX MOBILITY LIMITED
   Platform : Infinix-X657B
   Android Version : 11
   Security Patch : 2021-11-05
   Display ID : INFINIX-RGo-32-211201V403
   Build : 211201V450
   Build Date : Wed Dec 1 22:52:02 CST 2021
Erasing FRP... OK
UNLOCKTOOL 2022.04.01.0
Elapsed time : 26 seconds
```

----------

